# P4P in chaos!



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

So in the past year we've seen three of the top 5 agreed P4P fighters either lose or go through hell. 

My personal P4P looked like this 12 months ago:

1. Anderson Silva
2. Fedor Emelianenko
3. GSP
4. BJ Penn
5. Lyoto Machida

Then! Machida won a razor thin victor, then lost to Rua.

1. Anderson Silva
2. Fedor Emelianenko
3. GSP
4. BJ Penn
5. Mauricio Rua

Then Emelianenko got subbed. And the P4P world started crumbling.

1. Anderson Silva
2. GSP
3. BJ Penn
4. Fedor Emelianenko
5. Mauricio Rua

Then Silva was pushed to the brink of defeat in a "Look at your shitty wrestling!" fest.

1. GSP
2. Anderson Silva
3. BJ Penn
4. Fedor Emelianenko
5. Mauricio Rua

Then Penn, after being given the benefit of the doubt at 112 is outclassed at 118!

1. GSP
2. Anderson Silva
3. Fedor Emelianenko
4. BJ Penn
5. Mauricio Rua

The whole point of all this being. While we all know and agree P4P is constantly in flux. How has your list been changed by 2 of the generally accepted top 5ers losing and one almost losing?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Frankie Edgar is a little LW if he hasn't made your top 5 P4P after beating BJ twice and Sherk your missing something.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats truly a chaos right now 

I guess we have to put Lyoto on number one again.

1.Lyoto Machida
1.Anderson Silva
2.GSP
3.Shogun Rua
4.Aldo
5.Edgar


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

My Top 3 hasn't changed for quite a while. It's still Silva, GSP and Shogun for me. With Edgar and Aldo making up the Top 5. The only recent changes for me have been Fedor and Penn dropping out of the Top 5, replaced by Shogun and Edgar.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Frankie Edgar is a little LW if he hasn't made your top 5 P4P after beating BJ twice and Sherk your missing something.


I'm not going to get into a drawn out P4P debate, especially with you. The point was that P4P is in chaos. The fighters who were accepted as the best are dropping like flies (or almost dropping). The point was: How has this effected *YOUR *P4P. Mine was just an example.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Actually I replace Aldo with Fitch!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Great topic, the pound for pound rankings are crazy right now, I would put five guys in the top ten that weren't even ranked last year in the top ten.


1. GSP (#3 last year)
2. Edgar (UR)
3. Rua (UR)
4. Jones (UR)
5. Silva (#2 last year)
6. Emelianenko (#1 last year)
7. Aldo (#7 last year)
8. Lombard (UR)
9. Fitch (#10 last year)
10. Shields (UR)

BJ (#4 last year) 2-3 in his last five fights is suspended from any p4p discussions till he has a winning record. 

Machida (#5 last year) got smashed if he beats Rampage he might deserve a spot in the top ten but I'm not sure.

Evans (#9 last year) not sold on him, he could win the title against Rua and all that would do is knock Rua off the list. I'm tired of Evans fighting old guys who can't wrestle.

Henderson (#8 last year), Torres (#6 last year) both guys lost and neither really had much of a case to be in the top ten anyways.

Koscheck just has look good and win a round for me to put him on the list.

Fabricio, Cain and Junior are so tight right now that the next one to show up and fight well I would put very highly on the list.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Year ago: 

1.Fedor
2.Anderson 
3.GSP
4.BJ
5.Machida

Now:

1.GSP
2.Fedor
3.Anderson
4.Aldo
5.Frankie/Fitch (tie)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Your p4p lists mean nothing. The men listed are insignificant also ran footnotes in mma history. When the great book of combat is written one man will be acknowledged as the pound for pound, man to man,year for year, brain for brain, GREATEST fighter to ever live.

The man who defeated the DARK EMPEROR. THE STAR SPANGLED AVENGER, CAPTAIN AMERICA. He will reign forever. (or until athletic commissions begin testing for the super soldier serum).

You poor souls who have favorite fighters in the LHW devision ....I feel your pain. this can help you > :smoke01:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Your p4p lists mean nothing. The men listed are insignificant also ran footnotes in mma history. When the great book of combat is written one man will be acknowledged as the pound for pound, man to man,year for year, brain for brain, GREATEST fighter to ever live.
> 
> The man who defeated the DARK EMPEROR. THE STAR SPANGLED AVENGER, CAPTAIN AMERICA. He will reign forever. (or until athletic commissions begin testing for the super soldier serum).
> 
> You poor souls who have favorite fighters in the LHW devision ....I feel your pain. this can help you > :smoke01:


Hah, I expected it to be Toney ftw. Now its Couture ftw! I demand new photoshops!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Hah, I expected it to be Toney ftw. Now its Couture ftw! I demand new photoshops!


 Don't need photo shops for this one. Ans I'm only joking a little. There's no one on those lists who can beat an equal sized Randy.....*.AT 47!*


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Don't need photo shops for this one. Ans I'm only joking a little. There's no one on those lists who can beat an equal sized Randy.....*.AT 47!*


That's definitely true. Couture is an aboration of nature. How he can still fight, and more importantly, train at high intensity at nearly fifty is mind blowing.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

P4P rating make perfect sense when you see them for what they are like I do, I list of absolute no relevance what so ever that is pure garbage and overwhelmed with hype and speculation.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

How does anderson silva get drop from some of your list. Did he lose? Plus when fedor was ranked number 1 for years he did make a career of comeback wins.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I have to say that now there can be no debate about the P4P placement of the WEC featherweight champion, Jose Aldo. Some people had him top 5 before most of this, now with machida down, bj down, fedor down, he has to be up there, the fact that hes fighting 10 pounds lighter than any of those 3 just further cements it.


----------



## Tweak (Aug 28, 2010)

These lists are irrelevent. Fedor and A. Silva will be the only names people will remember 50 years from now.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Frankie Edgar is a little LW if he hasn't made your top 5 P4P after beating BJ twice and Sherk your missing something.


yeah, but the loss to Maynard...


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats truly a chaos right now
> 
> I guess we have to put Lyoto on number one again.
> 
> ...



Were you joking?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I wouldn't take Anderson from #1.

He subbed a world class wrestler, and he was fighting with an injured rib.

He still won by stoppage and that's what counts.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Were you joking?


Yea, I was! But actually when you think about it, it's pretty silly to not put Lyoto on a top 5 p4p list.

Only one loss so far against a top 3 p4p fighter doesn't really put you down that much.

So it looks like this for me right now..

1.Silva
2.GSP
3.Shogun
4.Edgar/Aldo both are a toss up actually!
5.Machida/Fitch both are a toss up actually!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Anderson Silva and GSP are the only people who even matter when it comes to P4P no one else is even close. 

1.Andy
2.GSP
3-10. No one, because they don't deserve to be in the same proximity.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think with that close call GSP has become number one!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea, I was! But actually when you think about it, it's pretty silly to not put Lyoto on a top 5 p4p list.
> 
> Only one loss so far against a top 3 p4p fighter doesn't really put you down that much.
> 
> ...


Then Why does BJ lose so much? BJ lost to the same guy twice, Machida arguably lost two fights to Shogun and Machida's loss to Shogun was much more convincing. BJ has only lost to Jens Pulver, Matt Hughes, GSP, Machida and Frankie Edgar. He still has a pretty good resume when you consider he has been sucessful at LH, WW and MW in his career. He was LW champ and WW champ. And despite it only being 2 fights I do want to point out he was undefeated at MW. BJ's loss to a top 3 P4P fighter (GSP_) who outweighed him considerably should not damage his status in P4P rankings that much. I would also like to point out that BJ is a small LW. Everybody is talking about how Edgar is small am I missing someting because BJ isn't much bigger than Edgar and I think a in shape BJ could easily make the cut to FW.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...I'll go by divisions...*

...HW- The Last Emperor, hands down

...LHW- Still up in the air. The belt is a hot potato. Until someone defends it multiple times.

...MW- The Spider

...WW- Rush

...LW- The Prodigy


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> ...HW- The Last Emperor, hands down
> 
> ...LHW- Still up in the air. The belt is a hot potato. Until someone defends it multiple times.
> 
> ...



You really can't do this though... B.J. has lost two back to back at LW.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

There is only one p4p king, James Toney!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

LOL!!! James Toney... that's a good one! Hehehe!:thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

James Toney is the 1/4 pound for 1/4 pound champion of the MMA world










we're gonna need a bigger gold belt


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Then Why does BJ lose so much? BJ lost to the same guy twice, Machida arguably lost two fights to Shogun and Machida's loss to Shogun was much more convincing. BJ has only lost to Jens Pulver, Matt Hughes, GSP, Machida and Frankie Edgar. He still has a pretty good resume when you consider he has been sucessful at LH, WW and MW in his career. He was LW champ and WW champ. And despite it only being 2 fights I do want to point out he was undefeated at MW. BJ's loss to a top 3 P4P fighter (GSP_) who outweighed him considerably should not damage his status in P4P rankings that much. I would also like to point out that BJ is a small LW. Everybody is talking about how Edgar is small am I missing someting because BJ isn't much bigger than Edgar and I think a in shape BJ could easily make the cut to FW.


Very True sir :thumbsup:

1.Silva
2.GSP
3.Shogun
4.Edgar/Aldo both are a toss up actually!
5.Machida/Fitch/BJ Penn All three share this spot!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I still think Silva's performance against Sonnen automatically makes GSP the number one pound for pound fighter in the world as present!:thumbsup:


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

My P4P list is very different from all of yours.Oh well.

1. GSP
2. Lesnar
3. Silva
4. Shogun
5. Sonnen


6-11 in any order
Aldo
Fedor
Machida
Evans
Fitch


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is very similar to mine if not identical, I think GSP is top cause of Silva's performance his last fight!:thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> You really can't do this though... B.J. has lost two back to back at LW.


...Penn hasn't lost as a LW since 2002. He's hall of fame material. B.J. has been the face of the LW division for years now. Penn has defended his belt multiple times. He went to WW and choked out Hughes. He's fought a who's who (Even Lyoto Machida at Heavyweight) and has been considered a P4P best for years now. Just because he's lost back to back, you have to look at the whole picture. No other LW has come close to accomplishing what B.J. has done in his career...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Penn hasn't lost as a LW since 2002. He's hall of fame material. B.J. has been the face of the LW division for years now. Penn has defended his belt multiple times. He went to WW and choked out Hughes. He's fought a who's who (Even Lyoto Machida at Heavyweight) and has been considered a P4P best for years now. Just because he's lost back to back, you have to look at the whole picture. No other LW has come close to accomplishing what B.J. has done in his career...


Thats true! But p4p is a different Topic. It's not about what you did in the past, it's about what you did today. And Penn lost twice.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/rankings/Sherdogcoms-Pound-for-Pound-Top-10-26672

Anyone see the new Sherdog P4P? they have Melendez at no 10, WTF? ahead of Maynard, Cruz, Lesnar, Diaz, Velasquez, Dos Santos? i still have BJ ranked higher then Melendez let alone these guys.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm more upset about Anderson Silva still being number one then Melendez being top ten in the world!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm more upset about Anderson Silva still being number one then Melendez being top ten in the world!


what? is 12 straight wins against mostly top 10 opponents in 2 different weight classes and destroying 95% of them not good enough for ya? who has even come close to that?


----------

